# UEFA Champions League 08-16 March



## OddsPoster (Feb 28, 2011)

08 Mar 18:45 Barcelona v Arsenal  1.33 5.25 8.50 +56  
08 Mar 18:45 Shakhtar Donetsk v Roma  1.90 3.50 4.00 +56  
09 Mar 18:45 Schalke v Valencia  2.25 3.30 3.30 +56  
09 Mar 18:45 Tottenham v AC Milan  2.20 3.40 3.25 +56  
15 Mar 18:45 Bayern Munich v Inter Milan  1.90 3.50 4.00 +53  
15 Mar 18:45 Man Utd v Marseille  1.36 4.75 9.00 +53  
16 Mar 18:45 Chelsea v FC Copenhagen  1.33 4.75 11.00 +53  
16 Mar 18:45 Real Madrid v Lyon  1.36 4.75 9.00 +53


----------



## freefootballbetting (Mar 3, 2011)

OddsPoster said:
			
		

> 08 Mar 18:45 Barcelona v Arsenal  1.33 5.25 8.50 +56
> 08 Mar 18:45 Shakhtar Donetsk v Roma  1.90 3.50 4.00 +56
> 09 Mar 18:45 Schalke v Valencia  2.25 3.30 3.30 +56
> 09 Mar 18:45 Tottenham v AC Milan  2.20 3.40 3.25 +56
> ...




thanks for giving us a chance to see our favorite team on your list.
ill go for  Shakhtar Donetsk..for i think he can make it..


----------



## BgFutbol (Mar 7, 2011)

Shakhtar Donetsk v Roma

In the first match Shakhtar won 3-2 at Stadio Olimpico, this result gives to the ukrainian team great chance to qualify to the next stage of the Champions league. Roma has to win with 2 or more goals or win 4-3, in this way they would have scored 1 goal more as away team and qualify.
Shakhtar is leader in Ukraine with 12 points before Dynamo. They played 10 matches at home and won them all! In the group stage of the Champions league Shakhtar lost only to Arsenal and won the other 5 matches to finish in first position in this group. 
Roma finished second in its group after Bayern Munich. In the italian liga Roma is 6th and if they want to play in the Champions league next year they will have to win almost all matches left. 
In 2006 Roma played in Ukraine against Shakhtar and lost 0-1. 
Prediction: Shakhtar win
1.95 at Stan James


----------

